# New Outback Tt Owner



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Hey,
We just brought home our 2007 Outback 28RSDS yesterday. I have spent most of tonight playing with it trying to figure everything out. We are new to RV'ing and I would like to get the MAJOR bugs worked out before I leave the driveway. I have not found any leaks so far, and just figured out the valve on the water heater by-pass. I had to repair the board support above the water heater becuase someone at the dealership decided to just pull the cover off instead of unscrewing it from the support against the wall. The screws pulled through. It was an easy repair. I live 2 hours from the dealership, so I hope I don't find too many things wrong that I can't take care of. We are excited to get out for the first time. We are going to try a couple of day, fairly local outing real soon to work out any kinks. At the end of June, we are going to Columbus, OH for a few days and decided to take the trailer with us. Nothing like an 8 hour drive on the first major outing.

I have been reading through the threads today and have really enjoyed the modification section. I am going to try to get a Tornado or QF this weekend before the black water tank gets used.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Youre gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Congratulations on the new Outback. Some of us have made the first camping trip in the driveway!


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations. Hope you are having as much fun figuring out everything as we are


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations!!!!

Check out the rally thead and maybe join us.

Gary


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats !! from one Newbe to another, enjoy your New TT and be sure and let the Dealership know about your repairs. I'm taking delivery of mine on Thursday and will most definitly look over everything before driving away.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy! I jsut left those screws out. I doubt the plywood is going anywhere!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the site


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi wtscl
















Outbackers 
AND Congrats on your new 28rsds! 

Have fun with your mods...They are both fun and addicting, kind of like this place









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

wtscl,

Congratulations on the new TT. Welcome and enjoy.

Happy camping!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats, they are a lot of fun. We just got ours a few weeks ago and have loved it so far.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer and Welcome to Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The park!!!!! You must have bought it at McGeorges, thats about 2 hours away.... Welcome.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I did buy it at McGeorges. Our first camping trip will be in the driveway this weekend. The kids wanted to sleep in it the first night, but school is not out yet, so we are making them wait.

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

* Congrats & Welcome to Outbackers









 Ken 
*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*TO OUTBACKERS*


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the Outback and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

You are going to enjoy your 28RSDS. You are also going to enjoy this Outbackers,com site for all kinds of info and help when needed.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! If you're up for it there is a rally in the Fall in Quechee VT Sept. 28-30. It would be a bit of a drive but then it would be worth it just to meet US!! (we're a very modest group...) ha! Ahem anyway...consider it an invite! Congrats on your new TT!!

Eric


----------

